# highly modified insurance?



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

im with adrian flux at the moment for insurance on my saxo and they have put my policy up this year 

i have 6years no claims 23years old and have 5000mile limit and they want over 700pounds wich is unreasonable in my opinion.

does anyone know who else to try 
i have a fair list of mods including 
roll cage
bucket seats 
bigger brakes
different wheels
throttle bodies
cams 
exhaust
bigger engine
uprated suspension

when i ring companies who advertise modified insurance soon as i tell them a couple of bits they tell me no we dont cover that. 

anyone know anywhere else please 

help

jamie


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Sky insurance specialize in high performance cars etc, try them!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

700 is a bit steep man!

i just insured my new car with a ban with the wife named on it for £1k.....


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

add your mum or dad to the policy too.. this will bring it down.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

gotamintvtr said:


> im with adrian flux at the moment for insurance on my saxo and they have put my policy up this year
> 
> i have 6years no claims 23years old and have 5000mile limit and they want over 700pounds wich is unreasonable in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Hello Jamie,

If you would like me to look into it for you please PM me your Name and Postcode and Contact Number and the best time to call you.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

cheers for the reply's 
i have spoken to someone at adrian flux and they dont see that theres anything that can be done thats the price and thats it. as i have full NCB it wont change much.

the problem is they have me by the balls as its realy hard to go anywhere else to insure it as it has the roll cage etc.

dads in the motortrade he usualy puts it up. i might try my mum but i think im over the age of that helping now


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I wish I was complaining that 700 quid was expensive haha :wall:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

try Chris Knott.


Flux can never beat them with me for some reason. Flux wanted over £500 for me this year & CK wanted £330............................. dont understand it but hey!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

i wish mine was 700!! i was looking at 1700 last year for a 518i


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

jason2800 said:


> Sky insurance specialize in high performance cars etc, try them!


As far as I'm aware they only insure over 25 year olds, but don't hold me to that.

Try Brent Acre. They set a bhp limit and you can do any mods you like as long as you don't go over it.

The sevice has been second to none so far :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

No no. As long as your over 21 with at least 1 years ncb then they will quote ypu!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Try Greenlight insurance:thumb:


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

My renewal come today for my 'S' reg Escort GTi, £59 a month !!!!, was £38 last year, same car, same address, no claims or convictions, limited to 3000 miles, garaged, Toad CAT1 alarm, K&N filter & Magnex exhaust as for the last 7 years.

What's that all about? £21 increase a month for being a good careful driver, when i asked why it had gone up, the chap explained that it was because of............the snow !! WTF.
Perhaps i should try driving with-out any cover, maybe get a £200 fine, still saved about £500, or it that the cost of being legal & honest?, 17 years driving & never claimed a penny.

Rant over, well for now any way, all day on the phone tommorrow


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

insurance sucks, i was raped for 800 squid this year im ******* 30, its meant to go down not up ****s


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

jason2800 said:


> No no. As long as your over 21 with at least 1 years ncb then they will quote ypu!


Oh ok then. It must be dependant on the vehicle. Wouldn't let my girlfriend be insured on the Type R.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

yin said:


> Try Greenlight insurance:thumb:


second vote for them, been quoted 700 fully comp for my 20VT IBIZA.

Good with mods too, quote your bhp and mods etc.


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Anything that is highly modified is going to be silly expensive to insure. Even with the few engine bits ive done to mine it sticks £200 on the price. Insurance has gone up for everyone this year.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I realise that this post may be a bit late but try Brentacre. They insure on a BHP limit as opposed to per modification.

I cannot recommend them enough.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> try Chris Knott.
> 
> Flux can never beat them with me for some reason. Flux wanted over £500 for me this year & CK wanted £330............................. dont understand it but hey!


+1 same for me :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> +1 same for me :thumb:


Morning

If you would like me to ask them to re check this for you, please feel free to pm me your full name, postcode and contact telephone number.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Morning
> 
> If you would like me to ask them to re check this for you, please feel free to pm me your full name, postcode and contact telephone number.
> 
> ...


You have PM :thumb:


----------



## P_G (Jul 30, 2010)

The OP may have sorted this by now but another for trying Greenlight. Their policy covers track day usage with a per session premium so I would guess may cover track day orientated cars.

Just a pity they won't cover cars over £30k in value.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

cheers for that reply but i have since put the car up for sale and bought a mini john cooper works


----------

